# Co-Ownership Question



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

I have a breeder who is open to a co-ownership possibility.

I also happen to have a 4.5 month old puppy already so the new GR pup would be taken on at 8 weeks when my current GSD pup turns 6 months old.

Could a co-ownership arrangement also allow for the puppy to spend regular time every week with the breeder for care-taking and training? We live in the same city so it would be convenient logistics-wise.

I ask only because I realize the immense work an extra puppy would entail, and I'm wondering if this possibility could be a potential solution: by allowing the new puppy to spend time away from my current GSD puppy (and avoid littermate syndrome); giving me some extra valuable time that I need during the work week; and being with someone who I can synchronize the type of training we intend to engage in with.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think you need to discuss that with the breeder. I doubt there's a one size fits all co-ownership arrangement, so if there are things you'd like to include you should see if s/he's willing to do that. If the breeder has done this before they may have a standard contract, but that doesn't necessarily mean everything is non-negotiable. You won't know unless you ask. 

I will say that taking on an 8 week old puppy with a 6 month old already at home will be a lot of work!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

This is completely different for everyone. I co-own a puppy and she is pretty much fully mine and lives with me. The breeder is 6 hours away. What has been great is being able to show and everything is arranged by the breeder including handlers and guidance. So this is case by case situation.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I co-own all three of my GSDs. They all live with me, and are MY dogs. I also co-own Russell's litter sister, but she is my breeder's dog and lives with her.

However, they spend a good deal of time at their breeder's house. Either just an afternoon of us visiting, staying while I go out of town, someone staying out there for a week here and there to exercise for a show, or Russell camped out there because one of the girls is in heat. She only lives about 45 minutes from my house, so it's super convenient. Sometimes she'll call me up and say bring the dogs out and hang out. 

We show our dogs too. I pay for entry fees and handler fees on my dogs, but we share hotel and driving expenses if we go to a show together. 

I think it all depends on what kind of relationship you have with your breeder. Mine has become one of my best friends.


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I co-own all three of my GSDs. They all live with me, and are MY dogs. I also co-own Russell's litter sister, but she is my breeder's dog and lives with her.
> 
> However, they spend a good deal of time at their breeder's house. Either just an afternoon of us visiting, staying while I go out of town, someone staying out there for a week here and there to exercise for a show, or Russell camped out there because one of the girls is in heat. She only lives about 45 minutes from my house, so it's super convenient. Sometimes she'll call me up and say bring the dogs out and hang out.
> 
> ...



That sounds like an amazing relationship you have. Really great!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I am very lucky, I know. 

It's funny, sometimes we'll be talking about the dogs and she'll ask me "Now am I on Russell?" (meaning on the registration). LOL. She accidentally put me down as a co-owner on Russell's litter sister. I have no idea how she managed to do that, but it was pretty funny. She called me and said "okay somehow you are down as Birdie's co-owner, our friendship can never break up". Too funny!


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

So when I get my pet german shepherd dog from a reputable german shepherd breeder, is there a good chance I will have to co own? Why do reputable breeders co own pet puppies?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

No, you don't have to co-own. Carly came from a litter of 10, and the only one that the breeder co-owns is my dog. She wanted me to show her, and offered to co-own her with me. She dropped the price for me (which is good because I couldn't afford to buy a show prospect). It's fairly common among people that show dogs. Pet puppies usually aren't co-owned.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Get it all on contract and keep communication open


----------

